# Weird thing happening



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Id say something wrong with your wiring. Check the runs, make sure nothings pressing against the wires causing it to trip.


----------



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like you're backfeeding into the BUS/BCM circuit.


----------



## kl280 (Aug 24, 2011)

so are you saying its the adapter i wired in the radio?


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

Go to the dealer. If you're not 100% sure what the problem is, and it's serious enough that you're afraid of wrecking the car, don't try to fix it yourself. Be safe, man.


----------



## kl280 (Aug 24, 2011)

also i should mention i have the rca cables running to my trunk and they are not taped up could they be my culprit


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah make sure the wire is properly insulated throughtout the entire installation


----------

